# συναντίληψη: μια λέξη-πονοκέφαλος



## nickel (Feb 3, 2009)

_Αντιλαβού, σώσον, ελέησον και διαφύλαξον ημάς._

Σήμερα θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε ενίοτε την _αντίληψη_ με την παλιά σημασία της βοήθειας και της προστασίας, ιδίως όταν παρέχεται από επίσημους φορείς σε άτομα που έχουν ανάγκη. Ο *αντιλήπτωρ* ήταν ο βοηθός, ο προστάτης (helper, protector) και σήμερα στην περίπτωση της *δικαστικής αντίληψης*, όταν δηλαδή ο νόμος παρέχει προστασία σε άτομα που «δεν έχουν πλήρη πνευματική υγεία», το δικαστήριο ορίζει αντιλήπτορα που περιορίζει τη δικαιοπρακτική τους ικανότητα. Από την άλλη, διαβάζεις για «*κοινωνική αντίληψη*» και αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι πρόκειται μάλλον για «social perception» παρά για πρόνοια.

Και η *συναντίληψη*; ΛΚΝ και ΛΝΕΓ συμφωνούν ότι σημαίνει συμπαράσταση. Assistance, protection, support. Υπάρχει και παράδειγμα στο ΛΝΕΓ: _δυο παιδιά έρμαια στο χάος, στων γειτόνων τη συναντίληψη_ (Τηλ. Αλαβέρας). Το ρήμα συναντιλαμβάνομαι σήμαινε «βοηθώ, συντρέχω». Χρησιμοποιείται έτσι η _συναντίληψη_;

Βλέπω για παράδειγμα σε έγγραφο της ΕΕ:
...αποσκοπώντας στην βελτίωση της συναντίληψης και συνεργασίας σε επίπεδο ΕΕ μεταξύ όλων των ενδιαφερομένων μερών.
...with the aim of enhancing mutual understanding and co-operation at EU level between all interested parties.

Διαβάζω σε κείμενο του μακαριστού Χριστόδουλου:
Βλέπουμε χριστιανούς αυτοκράτορες που περισώζουν ειδωλολατρικούς ναούς, επικαλούμενοι την αισθητική τους ποιότητα. Βέβαιο είναι ότι δεν υπήρχε κοινωνική συναντίληψη για τη διατήρηση μνημείου, αρχιτεκτονικού ή άλλου.

Ο Ν. Αναλυτής, ως πρόεδρος της ΟΚΕ, μας δίνει και συνώνυμο αν δεν καταλάβαμε:
Για να πετύχουμε όμως τη σωστή μέθοδο και την αναγκαία ταχύτητα, υπάρχει μία απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση που διαπερνά όλες τις στρατηγικές και όλες τις τακτικές κινήσεις και αυτή είναι η κοινωνική συναντίληψη, η κοινωνική συναίνεση και τέλος μία συνολικότερη κοινωνική συνοχή.

*Social consensus*, λοιπόν;

Κοιτάζω τα «συναντίληψη» του Γκουγκλ και μυρίζουν όλα *consensus of opinion*. Ε, ή να κοιτάξουν τα λεξικά τους ή να ενημερωθούν τα λεξικά.


----------



## Costas (Feb 4, 2009)

Να ενημερωθούν τα λεξικά. Και, θα έλεγα, στη σημασία της "συναντίληψης" ως συμπαράστασης, να μπει δίπλα ένα (παλ.), (απαρχ.). Αλλά και στη σκέτη "αντίληψη" με την έννοια της πρόνοιας-βοήθειας, κι εκεί πρέπει να μπει ένα (παλ.), (απαρχ.), ή ό,τι άλλο συναφές.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 4, 2009)

Όλο αυτό μου φέρνει στο νου το memorandum of understanding και το μνημόνιο συναντίληψης.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 4, 2009)

> Από την άλλη, διαβάζεις για «κοινωνική αντίληψη» και αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι πρόκειται μάλλον για «social perception» παρά για πρόνοια.


Γι' αυτό έχουμε ένα ζωντανό memo


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2009)

Την κάναμε λαχείο!








Το νήμα θα αποτελέσει μνημείο συναντίληψης για τη σημασία της λέξης.


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Όλο αυτό μου φέρνει στο νου το memorandum of understanding και το μνημόνιο συναντίληψης.



Αυτές τις μέρες που όλοι συζητάνε για το _*memorandum of understanding*_, το *μνημόνιο συμφωνίας* με την τρόικα, δεν είδα κανέναν να το λέει _μνημόνιο συναντίληψης_. Ίσως γιατί μας το φόρεσαν χωρίς να προλάβουμε να αντιληφθούμε τι υπογράφαμε.


----------



## escapaki (Aug 26, 2010)

Costas said:


> Να ενημερωθούν τα λεξικά. Και, θα έλεγα, στη σημασία της "συναντίληψης" ως συμπαράστασης, να μπει δίπλα ένα (παλ.), (απαρχ.). Αλλά και στη σκέτη "αντίληψη" με την έννοια της πρόνοιας-βοήθειας, κι εκεί πρέπει να μπει ένα (παλ.), (απαρχ.), ή ό,τι άλλο συναφές.



Περσινό θέμα αλλά μόλις έπεσα πάνω του. Και αναρωτιέμαι:
Θα αλλάζουμε τα λεξικά όποτε κάποιος επιφανής αποφασίζει να αλλάξει την έννοια μιας λέξης, και μάλιστα όταν αυτό προκύπτει από ελλειπή γνώση της γλώσσας; Δηλαδή μπορώ να αποκαλώ τη χώρα μου "Γελλάδα" αν βγω πέντε φορές στα κανάλια; Επικαλούμαι τον ήχο "j" γιατί μου προκύπτει από ένα προβληματάκι που έχω στην εκφορά της ομιλίας μου.
Έλεος.


----------



## sarant (Aug 26, 2010)

Καλώς ήρθες αγαπητέ. 
Τα λεξικά (πρέπει να) αλλάζουν όταν αλλάζουν οι σημασίες των λέξεων, και οι σημασίες αλλάζουν όχι από το καπρίτσιο ενός επιφανούς παρά όταν κι άλλοι πολλοί, η πλειοψηφία, αρχίσουν να χρησιμοποιούν τη νέα σημασία.
Ωστόσο, στις θεσμικού χαρακτήρα λέξεις μερικές φορές φτάνει και η απόφαση ενός. Αν π.χ. γίνεις σουλτάνος ή διχτάτορας και αποφασίσεις να μετονομάσεις επίσημα τη χώρα, δεν θα πρέπει να αλλάξουν τα λεξικά; Άλλωστε τόσα και τόσα τοπωνύμια δεν έχουν αλλάξει με απόφαση μιας επιτροπής, ενώ οι κάτοικοι των περιοχών ούτε ρωτήθηκαν ούτε συμφωνούν με τη μετονομασία;


----------



## nickel (Aug 26, 2010)

Καλημέρα σε παλιούς και νέους. Σκεφτόμουν να αναστήσω εγώ αυτό το νήμα, ένεκα _απομνημονιοποίησης_. Την απομνημονιοποίηση των δημοτικών εκλογών ζήτησε ο Φώτης Κουβέλης και τον επέκριναν ήδη γι’ αυτό (όχι για τη λεξιπλασία, αλλά για το αίτημα να μη διαλέξουμε δημάρχους ανάλογα με την τοποθέτηση του κόμματος του δημάρχου σε σχέση με το μνημόνιο). Και είπα να σας σκανδαλίσω σ’ αυτό το νήμα όπου έχουμε και το _μνημόνιο συναντίληψης_. Όχι, δεν θα προτείνω (ακόμα) να μπει ο όρος στα λεξικά. Ούτε θα προτείνω μετάφραση, _dememorandumization_. Αλλά ένα γλωσσικό τσιγκλισματάκι δεν θα το αποφύγω. ;)

Δεν έχουν περάσει πολλές βδομάδες που έμαθε ο κόσμος για την ύπαρξη της βουβουζέλας και οι συντάκτες του ODE πρόλαβαν και την ενέταξαν στα λήμματά τους και το 'χαν και μεγάλο καμάρι. (Είμαι βέβαιος ότι δεν προσέθεσαν τον devuvuzelator.)

Ωστόσο, αναρωτιέται κανείς: μερικές φορές κάποιες λέξεις περιμένουν χρόνια στον προθάλαμο πριν τις αφήσουν να κάνουν παρέα με λέξεις σεπτές και καθιερωμένες. Έφτανε να μας πάρει τα αφτιά επί τέσσερις εβδομάδες για να διεκδικήσει και να πάρει χώρο στο λεξικό; Αν ξεφτίσει σαν φαινόμενο και του χρόνου δεν θέλει κανείς να ακούσει ούτε τον ήχο της ούτε το όνομά της;

Όμως δεν σκέφτεται ή δεν πρέπει να σκέφτεται έτσι ο λεξικογράφος. Η βουβουζέλα επί τέσσερις εβδομάδες απασχόλησε ολόκληρο τον κόσμο, χύθηκε για χάρη της του κόσμου το μελάνι, ψηφιακό και μη. Ακόμα κι αν πρέπει να βρίσκεται στα λεξικά για να περιγράψει ένα φαινόμενο που κράτησε τέσσερις εβδομάδες, ο λεξικογράφος είναι υποχρεωμένος να προσθέσει τη λέξη στα λήμματά του.

Η νέα σημασία της _συναντίληψης_ δεν είναι καν μια παροδική μόδα· είναι μια χρήση που ζητά από τους λεξικογράφους να την προσέξουν. Αν της δώσουν τη δέουσα σημασία —δυστυχώς, η λεξικογραφία στην Ελλάδα δεν ασκείται με τον τρόπο που ασκείται στον εκδοτικό OUP— υπάρχει ικανή τεκμηρίωση για την αλλαγή της σημασίας.


----------



## Themis (Aug 26, 2010)

Τη λέξη συναντίληψη με την τωρινή της έννοια την πρωτοάκουσα (επανειλημμένα) στη δεκαετία του 1970 σαν λιγότερο δεσμευτική και πιο λάιτ εκδοχή της μακαρίτισσας γερμανικής "συνδιαχείρισης" εργοδοσίας-εργαζομένων στις επιχειρήσεις. Κάτι σαν συνδιαμόρφωση των βασικών επιλογών και κατευθύνσεων. Το #2 του Κώστα συνοψίζει πολύ καλά την κατάσταση, με την επιφύλαξη βέβαια κάποιων ειδικών νομικών χρήσεων του όρου. Την "κοινωνική αντίληψη" που αναγραφόταν στα λαχεία κανείς δεν την καταλάβαινε.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 5, 2011)

Και φρέσκος όρος το *πλαίσιο συναντίληψης*. Να ενημερωθούν λοιπόν τα λεξικά — πάραυτα. :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 5, 2011)

*Framework of understanding*, υποθέτω;


----------

